# Camoclad ????



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anyone have this stuff on their trailer/truck? Its the same stuff Foiles has on his trailer in max-4. I was just wondering how it holds up and if it was easy to put on? Does it grip well to trailer metal? any help is appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have it on my shotgun and have had good luck with it. However, a shotgun isn't exposed to the elements like a trailer would be. I'd have to bet it would work pretty good though. I've actually been thinking of putting camoclad rocker panels on my pickup.


----------



## browninggoose (Mar 19, 2009)

I have had camo clad stripe on bottom of my tahoe for 6 years now. This stuff is awesome. As long as you don't let the wife take truck to the car wash and blast it. Other than that the stuff is indestructable.


----------



## acollins (Mar 2, 2010)

I absolutely love CamoClad. I did my entire Jeep about 3 years ago. It went on easy and looks great. I just purchased another Jeep that I am going to do the same thing to. Just be sure that you buy the removable and not the permanent. Here is a picture of the Jeep.


----------

